# Why is it taking forever for forums to load?



## ambergirl

Truly, I appreciate the upgrade...but....it now takes more then three times as long for forums to load...it's really limiting the amont of time I spend on the Board anymore because it takes so long. Will this get any better as upgrade is completed?


----------



## tmhuggiebear

I thought it was just me. I've been having this problem for the past two days. I hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## dimopoulos

Can you tell me which page is it? I know the front page takes longer to load than I would have liked and I had the report from a couple more people. There are a few tweaks that I will do to make this work better but please let me know if this happens on specific pages or throughout the forum.


----------



## SelfStyled

I have found it to be throughout the whole forum.  It takes *forever* to load. The hair forum is the slowest, but ET/OT are also slower before the enhancements.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

I found it......


----------



## LunadeMiel

The entire board takes a long time to load. Most of the time I have to hit to stop button in order to get to a page.


----------



## yodie

I was about to start a thread about this. Will this be fixed or is this part of the new changes?
Thanks


----------



## Kiki0130

You know, I'm thinking this is the reason I've been having trouble with the whiteness of the board.  I'm basically sitting here staring at the screen waiting for the next pages to load.  It seems to take anywhere from 15 to 30 seconds for me to get from one page to another.  It doesn't matter which forum I'm in.


----------



## wannabelong

I'm having this issue throughout the board.  It's quite annoying.


----------



## MissLawyerLady

Yes I'm having this problem and it is throughout the Board- regardless of the forum or the thread.  It takes a *minimum* of 1 minute for any page to load- soemtimes longer.  Downloads used to be instantaneous.


----------



## ambergirl

Hey Nikos

Yeah I agree with everybody else. It's the whole forum and it's all the time regardless of when or where I'm connected. Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## Zenobia61

It is getting really frustrating waiting for pages to load.  The problem seems systemic.... not just on a particular forum..... it is making me limit my time on the board too because it's so ssslllooowww and it gets boring real fast!!


----------



## 1QTPie

Chiming in.

The entire board takes SEVERAL minutes to load on IE.  On Firefox, for me, it just times out completely gives me a bad request 400 error. 



> Bad Request
> 
> Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
> Size of a request header field exceeds server limit.
> 
> 
> Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at l1.longhaircareforum.com Port 80




The ONLY browser that is normal is Google Chrome.  I gave up trying to browse on my cellphone. It just didn't work at all.


----------



## Rastafarai

Agreed. The page load almost always freezes for me and I would have to close the browser and start again. It is VERY slow and absolutely frustrating.


----------



## ellehair

I was wondering about this problem as well. I hope its fixed soon.


----------



## dimopoulos

1QTPie said:


> Chiming in.
> 
> The entire board takes SEVERAL minutes to load on IE.  On Firefox, for me, it just times out completely gives me a bad request 400 error.
> 
> The ONLY browser that is normal is Google Chrome.  I gave up trying to browse on my cellphone. It just didn't work at all.


 
That probably explains why I don't see much of the delay. I use almost all the time Chrome and sometimes Opera. I do use Firefox but that one never gave any bad requests - weird.

I made a few changes and hopefully this will speed things up a bit. There are also some changes coming in terms of picture serving - we are getting a dedicated server for pictures which will speed things up significantly.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123

I agree....  

I've been wondering about this too.     

Now it takes FOREVER and a day for this board to load up!  Just to click on simple things takes forever! It has really taken away the joy I have on visiting this site because it's just so  *SLLOOOOOOOWWWWWW*.     

Hopefully this is just a temporary glitch.


----------



## MissLawyerLady

Things are moving faster for me now.  Still not as fast as it used to be, but much better than it was. It takes approx. 10 seconds to load a page now. Still not instantaneous though, like before.


----------



## dimopoulos

Is this still an issue? I have installed some code which should make things a lot faster.

Please let me know.


----------



## SweetAKA

Earlier today pages were almost loading like usual, but tonight it has been slow.


----------



## omachine

i have problems with pages loading but also my computer now freezes when i use this site...and when i decide to give up and just close out the lhcf i get disconnected from the internet in general..all my other websites close up...but it only happens when i visit this website..


----------



## StarFish106

it has gotten a tad better for me but it still loads slow whether on my home or work computer. I thought it was my stuff and didnt want to ask my IT guys for fears they would just take away my access lol.

It is somewhat better but sometimes I still press stop toget the page to load fully.

I just also noticed my like count and posts I liked got reset.  Now I am back to zero. I liked watching my count increase. Oh well


----------



## donna894

omachine said:


> i have problems with pages loading but also my computer now freezes when i use this site...and when i decide to give up and just close out the lhcf i get disconnected from the internet in general..all my other websites close up...but it only happens when i visit this website..



I'm having the same problems and am not here as often as I'd like.  I know Nikos and company are doing their best.  I'll be very happy when things get back to normal.


----------



## 1QTPie

It works fine for me on IE and Google Chrome.    Firefox is completely dead in the water. If it runs, it's super slow or it just times out.


----------



## Kiki0130

I've been away for a few days to allow some
of the construction dust to settle and I see the
pages are loading quickly today.

Thank you Nikos.  Great job!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123

dimopoulos said:


> *Is this still an issue?* I have installed some code which should make things a lot faster.
> 
> *Please let me know*.


 
It's still slow for me....


----------



## Prettyeyes

I am having so much trouble. When I edit a post at first it appears then the edit is gone. I keep getting a message that I logged in on a previous page. Man, the forum worked great before the changes now it is slow.


----------



## comike

Slow for me too...glad to know I'm not the only one. I was beginning to think something was wrong with my computer.


----------



## SweetAKA

It's working a whole lot better for me now.  Pages still take a brief pause, but it's no near as slow as it was before.


----------



## Cien

It has been super slow for me also and it drives me crazy. 

My remedy has been to view/post by using a different browser. Whenever I use Mozilla I have no problem. (I'm on Mozilla right now). However whenever I'm on Internet Explorer it takes forever to load and browse.

Because of that, I no longer log on during the day at work. We use IE, and it simply takes too long to browse this site. I'm sad, because I have to wait until the evening to catch up on threads, but I'm getting some work done!


----------



## Misshairdiva

omachine said:


> i have problems with pages loading but also my computer now freezes when i use this site...and when i decide to give up and just close out the lhcf i get disconnected from the internet in general..all my other websites close up...but it only happens when i visit this website..


 
*Ok, I thought something was wrong with my computer... but I am having the SAME ISSUES!! My computer freezes and I have to shut down everything when I visit this site. Today I was able to get through but that was after several tries. And when it freezes you have to shut everything down*


----------



## FemmeCreole

OMG I clicked on a thread in the hair forum lastnight...... I fell asleep waiting for the page to load...I woke up this morning and it was still frozen in the same way it was before I fell asleep.... and I am not exaggerating. Even opening this thread took about 10 minutes. 

It is extremely frustration trying to see anything on this forum. I'm going to open with chrome to see if that makes any difference. But IE is definitelyy a NO-GO


----------



## FemmeCreole

Ok now I'm using chrome and it's like normal....hmm

I use IE most often though..so that needs to be fixed


----------



## comike

Loading even slower today....not to mention it takes forever to make a post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This is Just Pitiful


----------



## Highly Favored8

Yes, it is pitiful and hope this is fixed soon.


----------



## Hairsnob

Frustration isn't the word. I'm getting angry because I have to keep stopping and refreshing the pages and it still doesn't always work. I was hoping this would be fixed by now. Something is obviously trying to load on each page that's slowing things down. This is getting ridiculous. 

I got no patience...... and I hate waiting.... >:-(


----------



## dimopoulos

Out of curiosity, are you all using Internet Explorer when you notice the slowing down?

The site itself has been optimized to such an extent that the loading times have been slashed to half. We use a content delivery network for static files, cache data, the works. 

Google's webmaster tools reported a load time of 9 seconds before the upgrade and now we are at 6 on the first page and 2.5 on a refresh.

So when I read that you have problems I don't know what to assume. Don't get me wrong, I do believe you it's just that I never experienced such a thing.

It is however interesting what Val wrote so I am wondering if this has to do with Internet Explorer. If it does there are two solutions

1. Install Google Frame in Internet Explorer (a simple plugin)
2. Change the browser you are using.

I know this is not something that people want to read but I have very little evidence (if any) to try and find the error which might very well be browser related.


----------



## Highly Favored8

I use windows on my lap-top and desk top.


----------



## Kiki0130

Ok, so I've stayed away because of the slow
transitions between pages and the starkness of
the color of the screen.

But...

I took Nikos's advice and snuck in through Google
Chrome and the pages are loading fast like I have
a brand new computer!  The whiteness of the board
is not as taxing on my eyes because I'm not caught
staring at the screen for what seems like an eternity
with Internet Explorer.

The trick will be to remember to switch to Chrome
before I even click the link in my IE favorites folder
and the problem will be solved 

(I'm actually finding the Google Chrome is faster for
every other site I'm viewing.  Don't know why I've been so
stuck on IE while my 11 year old has abandoned it
for Chrome ages ago LOL)


----------



## dimopoulos

Highly Favored8 said:


> I use windows on my lap-top and desk top.


 
You can still use Google Chrome on Windows without uninstalling anything. Go to Google Chrome - Get a fast new browser. For PC, Mac, and Linux and click the button to install Chrome. After a few minutes all you will have to do is click on the icon and start browsing with it. It can even import your favorites from IE.


----------



## civic4800

Yes, I'm using Internet Explorer and the site doesn't load or it freezes.  I switched to Safari but that sucks cuz IE is my main browser.


----------



## Hairsnob

dimopoulos said:


> Out of curiosity, are you all using Internet Explorer when you notice the slowing down?
> 
> The site itself has been optimized to such an extent that the loading times have been slashed to half. We use a content delivery network for static files, cache data, the works.
> 
> Google's webmaster tools reported a load time of 9 seconds before the upgrade and now we are at 6 on the first page and 2.5 on a refresh.
> 
> So when I read that you have problems I don't know what to assume. Don't get me wrong, I do believe you it's just that I never experienced such a thing.
> 
> It is however interesting what Val wrote so I am wondering if this has to do with Internet Explorer. If it does there are two solutions
> 
> 1. Install Google Frame in Internet Explorer (a simple plugin)
> 2. Change the browser you are using.
> 
> I know this is not something that people want to read but I have very little evidence (if any) to try and find the error which might very well be browser related.


 
Hi Nikos,

I'm using IE and I can't change the browser since I'm on here mostly from my work PC. I'm not sure if we are allowed to install Google Frame (this is the first time hearing of that plug-in). I heard of Google Chrome, which I don't believe we can install here anyway, but not Frame. I will wait until I go home to try it to see if that improves things and provide an update. 

And the problem is the same using my cell phone also so I really don't know what to do with that.

Thanks!


----------



## imaccami

It's sooo slow for me too. I've been just hoping that when the upgrade is finished on the 30th that it would go back to normal, but it looks like we're supposed to change our browsers instead? 

Just a tip for others like me using IE, if you wait until it freezes, click the stop icon and it will take you to the page you're trying to load. You can't click stop too early, but when it freezes and doesn't seem like it's doing anything, you can click stop and it will take you to the page.


----------



## dimopoulos

The problem with Internet Explorer is that I am not the one developing it - it is as we all know Microsoft. Now IE for whatever reason has been notoriously bad at following web standards. There are tons of websites that are dedicated on trying to 'fix' things that do not work on IE but work on every other browser you can find. 

I have checked all the javascript that runs on this site, all the images, ads etc. the works. I haven't been able to find anything that would make the site appear slow. The benchmarks which are taken daily report decrease in loading time by 40% so that is perfect.

However, something happens with IE that I do not know. That something freezes your browser and makes things slow. An idea was to switch off the compatibility view of IE (for those that have IE7+) as well as the phishing filter. Now I know that the phishing filter is not a good idea to be off, but if you temporarily switch it off and see speed increase then you know what the problem is.

I will keep monitoring this, and hopefully we will get to the bottom of this for all.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## imaccami

I just got home and signed on and it's loading so fast now! I don't know what happened, but it's great!


----------



## Hairsnob

@dimopoulos - I logged on from home last night and the website appeared to run fine so I didn't install Google Chrome or anything. I'm using IE8 and Norton at home. I can't remember if it was really slow at home before though. 

I'm at work again and we run McAfee and unfortunately, IE7 is our standard and I'm having the problem again. I cannot install Google Chrome here. I did notice that almost everytime I have a problem going to a page I see the same address appear at the bottom of the screen trying to download. Some kind of ad trying to load for Target maybe??? 

I'm attaching a screenprint of the address that appears at the bottom of the status bar. Is there a way to look into whether this particular ad could be corrupt or something? 

Thanks!

Here is a copy of the address that appears in case you can't read the screenprint.
http://csvta.target.com/tgttckda/td...644432&CreateID=37931261&dcid=919032756229374


----------



## dimopoulos

That helps a ton!! Thanks! I will just block that domain and that will be the end of it.


----------



## imaccami

Sometimes it runs fast, sometimes it's so slow.

I've noticed that when it's slow something about target appears at the bottom of the screen. It says something like target.cvsta. It's actually a lot longer than that but I haven't been able to copy down exactly what it says.

Or else it says "done" or "http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum.php" and just stays on that page and never loads up the new one. If I click the stop icon, the new page will come up right away.

Nikos mentioned blocking Target, but for some reason that domain is still causing problems for me. And even when I don't see target in the address at the bottom it still runs very slow sometimes. I can't figure out why it's fast occasionally and so slow most of the time.


----------



## Platinum

It's moving slower than ever for me now. It wasn't this slow a few weeks ago. I think I'm going to try Google Chrome to see if that helps.


----------



## Kiki0130

Yep, Platinum, I tried IE again and still had the slow issue.  I'm using Google Chrome almost exclusively now.  Much faster ;-)


----------



## Platinum

Kiki0130 said:


> Yep, Platinum, I tried IE again and still had the slow issue. I'm using Google Chrome almost exclusively now. Much faster ;-)


 
IE isn't allowing me to download Google Chrome. I've tried turning off my firewall to download the program but it's not working. I want to enjoy LHCF like everyone else  without having to wait for the pages to load.


----------



## Hairsnob

The forum has been loading much faster and the freezing seems to have stopped. I said earlier how we can't load Chrome or anything else and we're stuck with IE7. However, I noticed in the past couple of days it's much better, not 100% but workable. I don't see that Target address trying to load anymore.

Thanks!!


----------



## dimopoulos

Platinum said:


> IE isn't allowing me to download Google Chrome. I've tried turning off my firewall to download the program but it's not working. I want to enjoy LHCF like everyone else  without having to wait for the pages to load.


 
Did you try these instructions?

Download and install Google Chrome : Install or update Google Chrome - Google Chrome Help


----------



## dimopoulos

You can also try Firefox web browser | Faster, more secure, & customizable or Opera browser | Faster & safer internet | Free download


----------



## Platinum

dimopoulos said:


> Did you try these instructions?
> 
> Download and install Google Chrome : Install or update Google Chrome - Google Chrome Help


 
Yes, I've tried that, Nikos. I kept getting an error message that says "Application Download did not succeed. Check your network connection, or contact your system administrator or network service provider". I gave up after trying for about 2 hrs. Thanks.


----------



## Platinum

dimopoulos said:


> You can also try Firefox web browser | Faster, more secure, & customizable or Opera browser | Faster & safer internet | Free download


 
Thanks I may look into this. I agree with Hairsnob, the forum pages have been loading faster lately. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## SelfStyled

Thanks for all that mentioned Google Chrome because it is not something I would have even thought of.  I downloaded it and LHCF runs so much faster now. I never use IE for LHCF anymore.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~

The forums/pages have been loading up painfully slow for me since yesterday.

Anyone else having this problem today?


----------



## FlowerHair

It's very slow for me too... and when I click on the arrow next to a thread, the page doesn't jump to the last read post as it should, but to the first post on the first page. 
Very annoying.

Sometimes I have to refresh pages to even be able to read them.

I use Google Chrome.


----------



## soulfusion

^^^ It's intermittant for me as well.  Sometimes I have no problem, but this morning ... it's killing me.


----------



## beadedgirl

I'm glad i'm not the only one.....its has been driving me ****** crazy for last few days!!!!!


----------



## theislandoll

I'm still having this problem and it's so frustrating that it makes me not want to come here anymore. sometimes it takes 2 mintues to load or the page just won't load at all.


----------



## imaccami

It's acting up for me too. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I know it's not my computer because I don't have this problem on any other website. I never had this problem here until after the upgrade. It's really frustrating.


----------



## flowinlocks

Some problem with me also.. I have been trying to get on the forum for an hour and the page just keeps timing out..


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~

imaccami said:


> It's acting up for me too. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I know it's not my computer because I don't have this problem on any other website. I never had this problem here until after the upgrade. It's really frustrating.


 
Same here, there is no problem with any other websites, and it's taking over a full minute to load a page and get on the forum.

There may be some maintenance going on this weekend, so I'll see what happens by tomorrow.


----------



## CreativeOne

i don't enjoy visiting the forum, with this sllllllllllllllloooooooowwwwww load up...


----------



## Platinum

I thought it was just my laptop until I realized that I could go to other sites without any trouble. I really hope this problem will be resolved soon.


----------



## ambergirl

Okay, I downloaded Google Chrome and things are much, much faster.


----------



## Hairsnob

The pages are loading VERY slow for me again. It was working fine the other day but today it's horrible. I have to keep hitting the stop button to make it go to the next page. Some ad or something is probably trying to load again.

Then I clicked into some thread and an ad came up that was about to play some video. This is not good.

Uggh!!


----------



## soulfusion

I downloaded Google Chrome this morning and it's faster, but I don't think it's optimal even with that browser.  Although the page loads, it doesn't load instantly like a normal website would.  It's better than with IE by FAR, so I'm not complaining, but something still seems to be off.  Google Chrome helps IMMENSELY though.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> The forums/pages have been loading up painfully slow for me since yesterday.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem today?


 As of yesterday it takes a full 2 min for a thread to load. I only use FF and when everybody else was complaining about the slowness, I didn't have that issue. Now for some reason I do.


----------



## DSP

Hmmmm.  I prefer FF and have no intention of downloading Google Chrome for one site.  I hope this can be resolved.


----------



## An_gell

It is taking forever for pages to load and forget clicking the back button it only makes it worse.  I thought it was my computer first, but every other site I have been on is loading fine except this one.  Its been like this all weekend. Highly annoying. Is anyone having trouble logging in too? When I log in I have to refresh the page to see my name logged in at top, because it doesn't display it or show me logged in.


----------



## Odd One

Ok so Im not the only one... whenever I try to come on here only the top of the page loads and I have to wait at least 3mins to be able to scroll down...


----------



## La Colocha

I have firefox and loading is taking forever, it started last night for me at about 8:00p.m.


----------



## Kiki0130

soulfusion said:


> I downloaded Google Chrome this morning and it's faster, but I don't think it's optimal even with that browser.  Although the page loads, it doesn't load instantly like a normal website would.  It's better than with IE by FAR, so I'm not complaining, but something still seems to be off.  Google Chrome helps IMMENSELY though.



x2 -- something does seem to be off.  This is exactly what I'm experiencing.

It seems the problem is intermittent.  I wonder if it's related to the amount of users online.  In any case, Google Chrome does make a major difference compared to IE.


----------



## Guapa1

Me too. FF user here, and I thought I had a bug on my computer until I realised that it was only here. I've only noticed it this weekend.


----------



## godzooki

Sigh...I'm having issues too...Takes forever to load. I downloaded google chrome and it didn't put a dent in speed at all...So slow that I had to come back to ff just to be able to type this message! It's only LHCF. I'm not having any problems with any other sites...


----------



## JFemme

Welp, its finally hitting my puter.... 

I've logged off several times --out of sheer frustration.... (too time consuming)

*sigh*

Hope this is resolved soon....


----------



## Firstborn2

I truely thought I was they only one with this issue. I rarely log on because of it, which is sad, becuz I enjoy this site!


----------



## Kurlee

i have this problem too. or when i reply to a threa, it goes back to the first page, then to the current page after a while


----------



## Platinum

godzooki said:


> Sigh...I'm having issues too...Takes forever to load. I downloaded google chrome and it didn't put a dent in speed at all...So slow that I had to come back to ff just to be able to type this message! It's only LHCF. I'm not having any problems with any other sites...


 
I downloaded Google Chrome tonight and it's not that much faster than IE. I guess it's the site and not the browser.


----------



## Dayjoy

I'm so glad I came over here. Even though I'm having problems with this site only, I still thought it was just me. It is truly difficult to be on here. I've been clicking pages and walking away to do housework while waiting for the page to come up. Mine has been freezing, taking at least three minutes to load a page, going back to the first page when I click "View first unread," and going to the first page after I make a post. This has been going on for a couple of weeks and only getting worse. I use IE and after reading about the lack of improvement using anything else, don't want to load another browser, as another member stated, just for one site.

To those that mentioned clicking the STOP button at the top, THANKS!


----------



## topnotch1010

I get it to load faster by hitting F5 three times after I click the page I want to navigate to.

It's still annoying and I don't have this problem when I come here mobile through tapatalk.


----------



## Tootuff

It truly is very annoying.  Have they addressed the issue at all?


----------



## bri123

It is still running very slow and sometimes if you click on a thread an advertisement will show up instead.  very annoying!!


----------



## blackbarbie986

It hasn't been letting me sign in at all for the last two days. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~

blackbarbie986 said:


> It hasn't been letting me sign in at all for the last two days. Has this happened to anyone else?


 Yeah for the past 2 days it takes a looooong time to sign on. Just now when I signed on it took 7 min for it to load just to sign me in. 

I see why people get pissed enough to bounce and not come back. This is getting ridiculous. Past ridiculous actually.


----------



## song_of_serenity

I just recently started having this problem yesterday...loading up threads take forever and even when they are loaded, the bottom of threads would take SOO long to load. :/ Forget trying to respond!!


----------



## HollyGolightly

It takes about a minute before any of the pages on this forum will load.  And whenever I try to type a reply there's a long delay before I even see the letters that I've typed.


----------



## Kiki0130

Oh darn!  Not only has it slooowed down even for my
new bff Google Chrome, but when I click on my email
link for a new subscribed post, when the page finally
comes up, it doesn't go directly to the post.  It stops
at the top of the page.  Maybe I'm spoiled but I really
liked when the link navigated to the post so I know
where to start.

It was working fine with GC just a few days ago.  I
wish I could be more helpful as to when this problem
showed up.


----------



## Spring

Dayjoy said:


> I'm so glad I came over here.  Even though I'm having problems with this site only, I still thought it was just me.  It is truly difficult to be on here.  I've been clicking pages and walking away to do housework while waiting for the page to come up.  Mine has been freezing, taking at least three minutes to load a page, going to back to the first page when I click "View first unread," and going to the first page after I make a post.  This has been going on for a couple of weeks and only getting worse.  I use IE and after reading about the lack of improvement using anything else, don't want to load anlother browser, as another member stated, just for one site.
> 
> *To those that mentioned clicking the STOP button at the top, THANKS*!



Where's the STOP button??? TIA


----------



## Kiki0130

Spring - The stop button is usually up there on
your browser as an "X"


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~

Tootuff said:


> It truly is very annoying.  Have they addressed the issue at all?



Don't know--I'm going to tag Nikos to this thread hoping that something can be done, some suggestions can be made or let us know what's going on since a lot of us are experiencing the same problem.


----------



## Spring

Kiki0130 said:


> Spring - The stop button is usually up there on
> your browser as an "X"



Thanks,... I'm going to try that.  

Thanks topnotch1010, the F5 seems to help some too.


----------



## Spring

I'm now not sure if hitting the stop button or the F5 is working for me.  It does seem to bring up the page quicker, but old "pm'" and "mention" notifications are appearing even after I've answered.  Also my newer post don't show in my post search...


----------



## topnotch1010

I now viewing it in Google Chrome and it's MUCH faster. Between the faster load time and spell check, I think I'm finally going to ditch IE!


----------



## soulfusion

topnotch1010 said:


> I get it to load faster by hitting F5 three times after I click the page I want to navigate to.
> 
> It's still annoying and I don't have this problem when I come here mobile through tapatalk.



I don't have the problem when I'm on my cell phone. I don't get it.


----------



## stillgrowin

same issues......


----------



## TaraDyan

topnotch1010 said:


> I now viewing it in Google Chrome and it's MUCH faster. Between the faster load time and spell check, I think I'm finally going to ditch IE!



Thank you soooooooooo much for mentioning Google Chrome.  I just downloaded it and you're right, the site is lightening fast using Google Chrome.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## song_of_serenity

seems to be faster suddenly using my regular browser!!


----------



## Southern Belle

I haven't even been on here for like the past month because this is CRAZY annoying! 

Six pages of complaints and still no fix, huh?


----------



## MizAvalon

My posts in some forums aren't even showing up! What is going on with this board these days?


----------



## LABETT

I thought it was my computer,just saw this thread.
It takes 3 minutes for a thread to load and when I chose any forum to view.


----------



## discodumpling

Google Chrome works best with the new LHCF! I can finally appreciate the upgrades. Thx Nikos!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~

I downloaded Google Chrome and it's still slow for me *sigh*


----------



## Odd One

Seems like its working better today. Im using firefox, i dont hate google chrome but I dont want to have to download it just FOR ONE website...sucks 

 ETA: nevermind still taking a lifetime to load. I tried pressing F5 and it made it worse. Tried the stop button and I only get half a page to navigate on lol.


----------



## Glib Gurl

The forum has been soooooo sloooooooow the last couple of days for me . . . it takes forever for pages to load. And don't have a PM . . . you will never get to it. What is going on?


----------



## NJoy

This is MADNESS!!! I'm SO frustrated and am going to _try_ to make my comments calmly, even tho I don't have confidence that this will even post. 

First, I think it was crazy to go live before you've upgraded and tested 4.x in production mode or something. We're being unnecessarily dragged through this transition and getting lots of bumps and bruises. Not a good look. 

The entire site is moving too slow and it seems obvious to me that it's a javascript issue. I'm having no problems moving between browsers. What's the problem? 

And, when I click (expecting a zillion years wait), I go to another browser and visit other sites, spending more and more time away from LHCF, by the way. And because of the short timeout period, I come back needing to login again?? Which means another painfully slow wait?? **UGH!!!!!!!**

Seriously, this is painful. Just thought I'd add my concern to the growing list. I know you're doing what you can but, we are needlessly suffering. And Chrome is not the answer. Why you're only checking in Chrome when most are using IE and FF is beyond me.  

***wooosaaaah*** Sorry for the rant. After trying to remain faithful thru this, I think I'm entitled.


----------



## mkd

None of my posts are showing up and I keep getting notifications from yesterday.  I also cannot log on.


----------



## imaccami

Google Chrome is faster but it doesn't work for me because the text is too small. It's too small using IE too, but at least I can make it larger with IE. I can't figure out how to do that with Chrome.


----------



## Tyra

imaccami said:


> Google Chrome is faster but it doesn't work for me because the text is too small. It's too small using IE too, but at least I can make it larger with IE. I can't figure out how to do that with Chrome.



There's a monkey wrench at the top right corner. If you click that, you can select your text size from the list.


----------



## Spring

Hopefully the new upgrade will be compatible with IE


----------



## Hairsnob

I'm still frustrated and I continue to use IE8. But until this improves I'd like to share a tip that MIGHT help those not having success using the stop button....

Make sure you keep an eye on the bottom left corner of your screen (progress/status bar) as you navigate from page to page and you'll see it trying to load with words that may say "waiting..." or it may list some kind of URL or gobbleygook. 

Once the words at the bottom left corner disappear or say "done" THEN you hit the stop button (red x in your browser). The page should then load. Don't do reload.

Don't do it while it's still loading. I'm frustrated as all heck and I don't spend as much time here because of this problem, but I'm at least able to get around it with waiting the 5 seconds or so before hitting the stop button.

E.g., After you post something and click the submit reply button, if it just sits there trying to load, wait for it to say done or whatever and then hit the stop button. Your page _should _load (hopefully).

HTH


----------



## Spring

Yeah, I notice that I have to wait till it says "done".  I just hope this problem is temporary


----------



## pookaloo83

This site is a hot mess right about now.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~

Hitting the red "X" works to load the page quicker......sometimes


----------



## PRBLKGIRL

I thought the problem was my computer, I've been on here trying to get a pm for the last 20 mins. and like others say it takes you somewhere else. Man, this is CRAZY RIDIKLES.!!! The name of this site right now should be A HOT MESS.COM


----------



## imaccami

Tyra said:


> There's a monkey wrench at the top right corner. If you click that, you can select your text size from the list.


 

You mean the one that increases the size of everything on the screen? With IE I can increase the size of the text only and everything else stays the same. Is there something like that on Chrome?




> Hopefully the new upgrade will be compatible with IE


 
New upgrade?!! Is this a rumor or is it actually happening? I would be soooo happy if this upgrade were kicked to the curb and whatever they replaced it with worked with IE.

I hope they get a refund on this and replace it with something that works with IE.


----------



## Myjourney2009

nikos

This just started happening last week, maybe if you were to go on a computer that only has only IE installed you would experience what we are experiencing. It happens on every page, from logging in to going into different forums.

It is truly frustrating to have to wait upwards of a minute for a page to load.


----------



## Garner

It's happening to me too.  Is something wrong with the website?


----------



## PinkPebbles

Yes, it's taking a long time for the forum to load and each day it's getting worse.


----------



## Laela

Nikos,

I've noticed this problem the last few days ...EACH page takes up to a minute to load, doesn't matter which browser I use or what page I click on. Could the advertisements on this site cause some blocking? I don't have this loading issue with any other Web site.

Each time I submit a page I get this message:

============================================================

Please click here to monitor progress in a separate window.

    Your request is being scanned for security purposes. Please be patient.

    URL: 	http://www.longhaircareforum.com/suggestions-q/497106-why-taking-forever-forums-load-6.html
    Progress: 	29 KB/270 KB
    Time elapsed: 	52
    If your browser does not support automatic refresh, click the following link to download the scanned object. Continue

    Note: Closing this window will terminate the download.


----------



## Kimiche

Same here and it also takes awhile for my posts to go through and show up in threads.  I went in a thread just now that seemed like it had new posts as of today, but it turns out that I saw those same posts yesterday. erplexed


----------



## shunta

Glad to see that it's just not my computer.


----------



## loved

I am seeing the forum as of a different time or if I click a thread it will show an old post or whatever my last post was no matter how long ago it was. The only way for me to see anything in real time is through the New Posts button.

Not good.


----------



## faithVA

If you are using IE7 or before, you can try uninstalling IE7 and reinstalling it. There seems to be some issue with IE7 which Microsoft may have created a patch for but doesn't seem to get applied correctly without a new install. There appears to be some issue with javascripts causing a continuous issue.

They reinstalled it at work for me today and it is working better.


----------



## BonBon

It just started happening to me as well this week. I am on firefox but I tried the site in google crome and it's a lot faster, thanks for the tip


----------



## labellenoire

Not only is the forum loading REALLY slowly for me, I cannot see the ANY pictures.  When I try to log-in, I cannot see the usual welcome sign that shows me my name.  WEIRD


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~

Well I downloaded Chrome just for the hell of it and guess what? LHCF wont even load AT ALL using Chrome.  It just takes 5 min to load then its a white page.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

   What you can try: 
    Diagnose Connection Problems  

This has been the message I've received from my home computer ALL WEEK.  I am on Opera right now and it keeps deleting my post.

What is REALLY GOING ON NIKOS?????????? Can we get some feedback?


----------



## ParagonTresses

I was thinking it was just my computer but this is the only site I am having trouble with...


----------



## ParagonTresses

I thought is was just my computer but it's the website I'm having issues with...


----------



## Fab_Nikki

^^ me too.  I just downloaded Google Chrome.  It seems to be working SO FAR but I want to be able to use IE.


----------



## LynnieB

Never thought I'd find myself saying I miss LHCF pre-upgrade.

Sorry guys and Bev, I know yall are working hard to keep this forum tip top and the effort is appreciated but.........................

Umm, yea - I'm really, really missin' the olden days.


----------



## onyxdreams

same her I'm having an issue loading pages and when I finally click a thread i get the advertisements.it would be nice to get feedback at least i would feel as if my concerns are being addressed.


----------



## onyxdreams

This is the second time i'm trying to post my concerns. The threads are loading slowly,when I finally click a thread i'm interested in it takes forever to load and then the thread doesn't show instead i'm on one of the advertisments from this site.


----------



## Caramel Jewel

I was about to start this same thread......I've been having this problem for the past two weeks or so


----------



## FlowerHair

Today I couldn't even log in!
It took me a good few minutes before I could log in. 
I'm at work though, so I shouldn't even be on here anyway...


----------



## MissLawyerLady

I usually can't connect to the longhaircare website at all whether I'm at home or work- today was a rare day that I was able to get on.  At my request, my fiance tried to connect to the site from work (he's an IT professional with a large corporation and they use the latest technology) and he kept getting timed out too.  

What's really going on?! I appreciate the reasoning behind an upgrade but if it prevents users from accessing the site- is it really an upgrade?

I haven't been able to log on in over a week and it takes several minutes for any page to load.  After I hit the "post quick reply" button, it will probably take 3 minutes before the next page appears.  My wait time is a minimum of 3 minutes for any page to load.

It is more than a little frustrating...


----------



## Poohbear

I just downloaded Google Chrome after reading through some posts in this thread. Ever since the upgrade, LHCF has been running slow for me too using Internet Explorer. So from now on, I'll just have to use Google Chrome to view this site.


----------



## Diva_Esq

ambergirl said:


> Truly, I appreciate the upgrade...but....it now takes more then three times as long for forums to load...it's really limiting the amont of time I spend on the Board anymore because it takes so long. Will this get any better as upgrade is completed?



I'm not liking the upgrade.  The site was RARELY unavailable to me via IE or my phone.  Now, the site is rarely available.  It times out, shows errors and I can rarely log on. Because of the slowness, I hardly ever log on. I'm upset that I just paid my renewal, b/c had I known it would be like this, I would not have.



wannabelong said:


> I'm having this issue throughout the board.  It's quite annoying.



I agree!!!!!!!!!



1QTPie said:


> Chiming in.
> 
> The entire board takes SEVERAL minutes to load on IE.  On Firefox, for me, it just times out completely gives me a bad request 400 error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY browser that is normal is Google Chrome.  I gave up trying to browse on my cellphone. It just didn't work at all.



I don't have Google Chrome, but my error experience is the same as yours.



Poohbear said:


> I just downloaded Google Chrome after reading through some posts in this thread. Ever since the upgrade, LHCF has been running slow for me too using Internet Explorer. So from now on, I'll just have to use Google Chrome to view this site.



It ran well on IE before.  Some upgrade...


----------



## loved

The "upgrade" is just not working. A site should run using readily available browsers, including Google Chrome. It's not feasible that we will have admin. rights to download a particular browser on every computer we use.

On top of that I keep seeing threads as of at least a day ago.

Plus, the loss of some of the features that made the site interesting. . . .

It's all very frustrating.

I feel like it's the universe telling me that it's time to use my time in a more productive way. Maybe I'll listen when it's time to renew in December.


----------



## ellebelle88

dimopoulos beverly
I am really a little disheartened with the state of this forum, especially when many of us are faithful visitors. No one has come out and said what is wrong or what is being done to fix it. We are being left in the dark like kids who are too young too understand grown folks business or something. Yet, we are supposed to remain loyal to this forum and continue giving our money yearly for the maintenance of this site? 

I'm sorry if I'm coming off a bit rude. I don't understand the logistics associated with maintaining a forum so something could be seriously wrong, but I have yet to be on a forum, a free one at that, that functions as poorly as this one is currently. So can we at least get some confirmation that our complaints are being addressed and a timeframe on when everything should be working? 

I feel some kinda way about how this is being handled. I have much more to say but that is all for now.


----------



## LilMissRed

uugg!!! Im glad to  hear Im not the only person having HUGE delays!!! :S


----------



## Blessed2bless

erplexedYes its happening to me too. If you notice the log-ins has gone down also. It's too time consuming to wait for the threads to up-load. sigh:


----------



## Xavier

I don't have any trouble at home when using Safari on my MAC but at work is a different story where the only option is IE.


----------



## dimopoulos

Announcements - Suggestions - Q and A


----------



## FlowerHair

Thanks a million Nikos!!

I'm so happy that you're working on it and letting us know what you're going to do. 

Now, what are we gonna do the whole first week of November?


----------



## Kiki0130

Nikos said:

"We expect the forum to be closed Friday November 05 and will open again on Monday or Tuesday. There will be a page outlining the progress made and the expected time that the forum will be up and running."

Sounds like a plan


----------



## lala

dimopoulos said:


> Announcements - Suggestions - Q and A


dimopoulos

Thanks for the update, I agree that you should rollback to version 3.8 (for now).  As a suggestion, maybe run your next "upgrade" on a parallel development server and solicit testers from your LHCF user DB.  The user(s) can test functionality and performance on more than one browser.  If you test on the development server (if you have access to one) vs. going production with only a few common scenarios tested, it's going to present less challenges in providing an environment that'll meet overall expectations (less grumbles).  You should always want to develop to accommodate a variety of user preferences on the most common browsers .


----------



## dimopoulos

lala said:


> dimopoulos
> 
> Thanks for the update, I agree that you should rollback to version 3.8 (for now).  As a suggestion, maybe run your next "upgrade" on a parallel development server and solicit testers from your LHCF user DB.  The user(s) can test functionality and performance on more than one browser.  If you test on the development server (if you have access to one) vs. going production with only a few common scenarios tested, it's going to present less challenges in providing an environment that'll meet overall expectations (less grumbles).  You should always want to develop to accommodate a variety of user preferences on the most common browsers .


 
That is actually not a solution since it has been tried, tested and failed. 

There have been numerous boards that have made the move to v4 and decided a few months later to switch to v3.8. The ones that stuck to v4 have managed to pull it through with increased server resources etc.

I always use the parallel development - heck one of the users found the dev board and went and registered there once - but it is never going to give you an accurate picture of what the live site will be like. I cannot have 1000 testers on the development board to simulate browsers, load, traffic etc.

Development boards are fine to address functionality issues but not load issues. Even with a load simulator like Apache's jmeter or ab testing you cannot get a good picture of what is going to happen in a live environment.

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Vintageglam

what ever you do please do it quickly.  I am virtually unable to use the forum and have noticed  the numbers every evening are dwindling rapidly.  its just too painful to use lhcf at the moment.


----------



## imaccami

dimopoulos said:


> Announcements - Suggestions - Q and A


 
This seriously makes me so happy!! My mood is so much better! lol. I had no idea that I loved LHCF so much.


----------



## Platinum

I don't know what happened today but the forum is moving in lightning speed for me tonight.


----------



## Platinum

FlowerHair said:


> Thanks a million Nikos!!
> 
> I'm so happy that you're working on it and letting us know what you're going to do.
> 
> *Now, what are we gonna do the whole first week of November? *



Most of us will probably have LHCF withdrawal


----------



## Raspberry

The site is loading much faster today, whew.. The mobile app Tapatalk still loads LHCF fairly fast but it's hard for me to use that at work.



dimopoulos said:


> That is actually not a solution since it has been tried, tested and failed.
> 
> There have been numerous boards that have made the move to v4 and decided a few months later to switch to v3.8. The ones that stuck to v4 have managed to pull it through with increased server resources etc.
> 
> I always use the parallel development - heck one of the users found the dev board and went and registered there once - but it is never going to give you an accurate picture of what the live site will be like. I cannot have 1000 testers on the development board to simulate browsers, load, traffic etc.
> 
> Development boards are fine to address functionality issues but not load issues. Even with a load simulator like Apache's jmeter or ab testing you cannot get a good picture of what is going to happen in a live environment.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though.



Dang,  I feel kinda bad for you havin to revert the site to the previous version given all the work you guys have done, plus server moves, which tend to suck. Wish we could all give you some extra $$, maybe we could pay you in deep conditioning treatments? Pedicures?


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney

Well, i don't visit any other forum except Motherhood. As I log in, I get a pop that tells me my submission could not be completed because I am not logged in. I then re-log in (which takes way too much time) and once I get to the forums, when I click teh Motherhood board, I get kicked back out.

What is this all about?


----------



## Kiki0130

O.M.G.

Did the threat of abandoning v4 scare it into
high performance?  It's on point today!

I may just have to forget the housework today...


----------



## FlowerHair

It's so weird that it's so much faster today!! 
Everything is almost back to normal. 
I wonder why?


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~

I noticed that it's faster today too   I'm not complaining


----------



## asubeauty

I'm so glad it's getting better.  I haven't been to the board lately because I usually stop in on a study break and it was taking so long that I literally just didn't have the time.


----------



## Tootuff

Yeah it is much better today.


----------



## TamedTresses

It hasn't been any better for me today. 

I will say that I am happy that they are working to put things back to the way it was. It's cool that they really have been taking our comments into consideration and we weren't just blowing hot air. I prefer this new layout and look, but I miss the efficiency of the older version.


----------



## pookaloo83

It's much faster now.


----------



## FlowerHair

Magi!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiki0130

dimopoulos

Wow Nikos!  I don't know what you did (or didn't do
lol), but I'm extreeeemely happy right now with the
performance of the forum!  Thanks so much


----------



## Dayjoy

Kiki0130 said:


> dimopoulos
> 
> Wow Nikos!  I don't know what you did (or didn't do
> lol), but I'm extreeeemely happy right now with the
> performance of the forum!  Thanks so much


 
I was coming in to say EXACTLY THAT!


----------



## Kiki0130

Dayjoy welllll apparently they say great minds
think alike.  

(read like Antoine Dodson  .)


----------



## Ash25

Its still a lil slow in IE but *SO MUCH* better then before!!! I downloaded GC...and the forum is back to its old self wit GC!! Loading in under 2 secs. I didnt wanna have to download GC BUT waiting 10+ secs for each page to load was driving me crazy!!!!

GC....Gold! (lol)


----------



## dimopoulos

There is still a lot of work to be done ladies. We have hired the services of a consultant who will be paid a handsome amount (4 digits) to optimize our servers to their maximum potential. There is also a lot of work to be done in the back end to ensure that everything works as fast as possible. 

As far as the ads are concerned (because this was an issue at some point) we have altered the vendor and now they appear a lot faster than before.

Thank you all for your patience while we iron out all the problems.

More to come soon.


----------



## ellebelle88

Wow, I scaled back my visits and I only checked the Entertainment forums from my phone for the past 3 or 4 days so I wasn't logging on to see if everything had worked itself out. I logged on from my computer today and I'm glad to see that things are starting to return to normal. It feels almost weird that it's working a bit normal now because I'm so used to it acting up. But thanks Nikos for showing us that our complaints were being heard.


----------



## LynnieB

Things seem to be doing a whole helluva lot better over the past couple days.  Whatever you all are doing, keep at it - it's working!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

It's slow for me today...*frustrating*


----------



## yaya24

Just wanted to come in and say the forum is working much, much BETTER


----------



## BrownEyez22

Yay, I can get on at work again and its so much faster. Thank You so much!


----------



## Laela

Thank you Nikos!


----------



## casey3035

MINE IS SO SLOW-GLAD I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE!


----------



## dimopoulos

I am wondering why your experience is slow. The load times for this site have dropped to 3-7 seconds...


----------



## Nonie

Just a test. Please ignore this post.


----------



## Nonie

Test Again. Sorry, y'all. Nikos feel free to delete these two redundant posts.


----------



## Nonie

test--last one I promise.


----------

